# CO2 System thread sealant?



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

What's a good thread sealant/thread locking compound to use in a pressurized CO2 system? 

I'm assembling a larger manifold from three small ones and regular pipe compound isn't working too well. Whatever GreenLeaf Aquariums uses on the original thread seals worked great, but I can't figure out what it is!

Any recommendations?


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Salutations DKRST:

Are you connecting threaded male to threaded female connection and pipe dope didn’t work for you? This is a surprise to me I used pipe dope to hook up the propane tank to household appliances without a problem. If you are using pvc try using Teflon tape ( be careful to wrap the tape in the right direction) it should work to provide a pressurized system. They sell a blue lock-nut product at auto stores / hardware store but using this stuff will make it very difficult to break apart again.

As an after thought make sure your male and female are of the same thread type. If you are mixing thread types you will not be able to make a secure connection.

pop


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, it's a brass male to female connection. I'll either try the blue loctite stuff or Blue Monster thread sealant (great stuff, but $$). The biggest issue with the pipe dope is I can't get the manifold parts lined up exactly like I want and still get a tight seal, so I need something that's a little more forgiving in terms of part alignment. Someone indicated that Green Leaf Aquariums uses an epoxy - whatever it is, it makes a really tight connection. I can break the part loose, but takes some effort!


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Salutations DKRST:
It sounds like you are connecting a compression thread to a pipe thread. Does your male connector have a cone shaped end or female have a cone shaped receiver, these are compression fittings. 
Is your manifold a series of tee’s connected and what is your manifold made of brass or pvc or metal pipe? 

I know this isn’t much help and I hope you discover a satisfactory solution.
pop


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope, it's not a compression fitting, ends are blunt. It's all-brass to all-brass. Each of the three manifold sections is a single brass part with four female threaded ports, so each manifold has a M/M connector joining them that needs to be aligned properly, then the 2 or 3 needle valve fittings screwed in and positioned (3 valve fittings on the last manifold in the series). 

Aw heck, I'll just post a picture of the original manifold part!

I think the problem is solved, just waiting for time to assemble everything...


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

you cant use Teflon tape?


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Really shouldn't use the regular pipe tape with CO2 (although I have with good results), suppose to use the "yellow" pipe tape. I'm using it at work for an experiment setup and want a "student-proof" connection, so I want it really secure.


----------

